# Possible 'hook effect' at 5+5??



## LoneWanderer

Hi ladies!

I'll start by saying that yes, I know I should just put down the damn sticks now, but I can't help worrying haha! We've waited almost six years for our little one. Docs said it wouldn't happen naturally.

So. I got my first BFP, really really strong, on 26.1.19 at about cycle day 36. No squinting at lines, undeniable positive every time I've tested. Did a ClearBlue too on 26.1 and got 2-3 weeks positive. Last period 23.12 roughly (didn't write dates down, oops) so I'm approximately 5 weeks 5 days.

Since then I've kept testing. Doc can't see me til late next week. Can't quite believe the positive so I keep 'checking in' with my uterus and making sure it's still cooking that bean haha!

Today I had a minor meltdown because the line, though still strong, looked lighter than the control and lighter than the previous tests (first pic, blue tests). I read everything I could, and this 'hook effect' keeps coming up.

Apparently, HCG can be read incorrectly once levels get high (mine are clearly high, strong lines every time - even with the lighter one today). But you can dilute the test sample and the line should be more dark.

That's what I did (except I had to use really crappy cheap tests because I was out of the kind I've been using, so not the most scientific method, but still...) The second pic (pink tests) shows the test sample neat (top) and the diluted sample (bottom). The bottom is definitely stronger than the top - to my eyes, anyway.

This has definitely put my mind at rest a bit. Still extremely nervous but less so than an hour ago haha!

Just thought I'd share in case anyone else in same boat - or in case anyone has any thoughts. After all, I could just be seeing what I want to see...


----------



## Elsa50501

I doubt it's hook effect yet, but it also still looks dark. I had this with DD2. (If you dig back through my posts you could see the pictures) .I had one day where the test line was markedly lighter using FMU . Then I tested later that day and it was darker than the control again. Sometimes dyes can vary, sometimes test strengths can vary within a brand. Sometimes urine concentrations can vary too. Don't panic yet, just retest again tomorrow or later on and see what happens. Good luck and*hugs*. Early pregnancy is stressful!


----------

